# God Castiel vs Lucifer and Michael (Supernatural)



## eaebiakuya (Sep 25, 2011)

Who wins this fight ?


----------



## Herekic (Sep 25, 2011)

castiel killed an arcangel like lucifer and micheal(raphael) like it was nothing.

not destroyed his body, KILLED him. his angel form.

raph may not have been as powerful as the big 2, but seeing how easily cas did it I think he could match up with them


----------



## xKyoya (Sep 25, 2011)

cas drops dead before he lifts a finger.

he was scared enough to conspire with crowley just to make sure michael and lucifer dont get out of the cage. raphael is weaksauce and doesnt even compare to lucifer and michael. just as a side note, lucifer easily killed gabriel who was at least on par with raphael, and he didnt need to be empowered by whatever bullshit cas swallowed to do so.


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 25, 2011)

xKyoya said:


> cas drops dead before he lifts a finger.
> 
> he was scared enough to conspire with crowley just to make sure michael and lucifer dont get out of the cage. raphael is weaksauce and doesnt even compare to lucifer and michael. just as a side note, lucifer easily killed gabriel who was at least on par with raphael, and he didnt need to be empowered by whatever bullshit cas swallowed to do so.



Your logic fails...

Castiel was scared as a normal angel yes, and Lucifer didn't kill Gabriel nearly as easily as Cas did Raphael, and he needed the weapon, Cas snapped his fingers.

Saying Lucifer did it without being empowered by souls has no relevance since he did it with much greater difficulty than Cas, and is not empowered in this matchup either.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2011)

Cass. He makes archangels like Raphael mush and Death actually takes note of him

Mind you Rapahel is no Big Trio like Lucifer Michael and Gabriel but he's still one of the big ones


----------



## eaebiakuya (Sep 25, 2011)

But when Lucifer fighted with Gabriel he was in a bad vessel. I think in Sam's body he would win easier.

I think in Dean and Sam body Lucifer and Michael should win.

Maybe Death is the stronger caracther in the show and Cass dont wanted a fight, but im not sure what would happen in a Lucifer vs Death fight, we never seen how Lucifer controlled Death.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 25, 2011)

They used the spell Lucifer did last episode and Death can kill God. Lucifer would die in a straight fight with Death.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 25, 2011)

Michael was said to be far more powerful than Raphael and God Cas still feared them.

However, Cas taking that Angel killing knife like nothing makes me wonder what it would've taken besides death to defeat him before he lost control of his powers. 

Or if he would even last that long.

Assuming this is Michael in Adam's body, I'm gonna go with both Cas and Michael blowing up in the ensuing battle and Lucifer free to destroy the world.


----------



## Hale (Sep 26, 2011)

xKyoya said:


> cas drops dead before he lifts a finger.
> 
> he was scared enough to conspire with crowley just to make sure michael and lucifer dont get out of the cage. raphael is weaksauce and doesnt even compare to lucifer and michael. just as a side note, lucifer easily killed gabriel who was at least on par with raphael, and he didnt need to be empowered by whatever bullshit cas swallowed to do so.



While I agree with your analysis of the situation, I don't believe cas would get pwnt I still believe that lucifer and michael are stronger than him because he didnt kill crowley for that reason


----------



## xKyoya (Sep 26, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Your logic fails...
> 
> Castiel was scared as a normal angel yes, and Lucifer didn't kill Gabriel nearly as easily as Cas did Raphael, and he needed the weapon, Cas snapped his fingers.
> 
> Saying Lucifer did it without being empowered by souls has no relevance since he did it with much greater difficulty than Cas, and is not empowered in this matchup either.



My logic never fails.

Cas was scared of them in the very latest episode (S07E01) meaning he thought he would get raped if they hopped out of their cage, which is quite likely. It has been a while since that episode where Lucifer killed Gabriel but I don't recall him having any difficulty in doing so, as far as I remember he was just toying with him.
Either way I'm fairly sure Gabriel, while being below Michael and Lucifer for sure, was still a lot more powerful than Raphael, despite being a major troll.

The very best scenario for Cas would be to be around equal to Michael without Lucifer doing anything, in which case it would end up in a rather prolonged fight which Cas can't do in that form.

Of course we are just making assumptions but the fact that he was scared enough of them getting out of the cage to not kill Crowley and leave him alive and in charge of Hell is more than enough to assume that Michael and Lucifer at once would instagib him, no contest at all.

Edit: Just adding that "God Cas" is a bad term actually since he never was equal to god. Death stated that he is no god and Death knows god. Also he was depicted as quite powerful but wasn't omnipotent, omniscient or even omnipresent. He was teleporting around the globe to kill people which omnipresents don't have to by definition, he didn't know about the Leviathans in his body or that Sam, Dean and Bobby bound Death with that spell so he ain't omniscient as well. He probably came close to nigh-omnipotence but seeing as he couldn't even fix himself up he wasn't really omnipotent.

Long story short, he didn't really accomplish any feats that seem impossible or even very hard to Michael and/or Lucifer, and implied himself that he'd get raped if they got out of their cage. He loses this.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 26, 2011)

Comparing Raphael to Lucifer and Michael makes zero sense, he could be as far from their power as a regular angel was from Raphael's.

The only thing we do know was that Cas was concerned about keeping Lucifer and Michael in the cage, which leads one to believe they are a threat to him.

And Death thought Cas was amusing and somewhat annoying, nothing more, he was not impressed with his power at all.


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 26, 2011)

xKyoya said:


> My logic never fails.
> 
> Cas was scared of them in the very latest episode (S07E01) meaning he thought he would get raped if they hopped out of their cage, which is quite likely. It has been a while since that episode where Lucifer killed Gabriel but I don't recall him having any difficulty in doing so, as far as I remember he was just toying with him.
> Either way I'm fairly sure Gabriel, while being below Michael and Lucifer for sure, was still a lot more powerful than Raphael, despite being a major troll.
> ...



I hadn't seen the latest episode at the time of my first post, so I was unaware of the latest developements, my bad.

Anyways, I don't really see where Cas implied that he would get raped by Michael and Lucifer, all he said is that he wants them to stay in the cage.

But considering the difficulty he had containing the souls and seeing that his powers were still quite restricted, Lucifer and Michael have a good chance of taking this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Michael >= Lucifer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raphael.


Cas stands no chance. He might be able to fight competently against one or the other alone for a few seconds before being killed, but against both of them? It's a terrible stomp.


----------



## xKyoya (Sep 26, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> I hadn't seen the latest episode at the time of my first post, so I was unaware of the latest developements, my bad.
> 
> Anyways, I don't really see where Cas implied that he would get raped by Michael and Lucifer, all he said is that he wants them to stay in the cage.
> 
> But considering the difficulty he had containing the souls and seeing that his powers were still quite restricted, Lucifer and Michael have a good chance of taking this.


Well, he did not explicitly state that. Thing is, if I was to gain such power I would open that cage and kill them if I _was_ able to do so, unless I _knew_ my powers exceed them by far and I don't have to worry about them. The only other scenario would be me knowing that I couldn't take them, thus I'd try everything to make sure they stay where they are.

Maybe that's just me though. Another possibility would be Cas being not sure about what would happen in an all out fight and therefore the wish to keep them locked up... but from what happened in S07E01 I think he knew his powers wouldn't be, at the very least, enough to dispose of them. Also, my impression was that the more he used the powers, the faster the decay of his vessel advanced. He only killed humans and some angels who were, without a doubt, not quite top tier, and he healed a blind man. Any of those feats should be easymode for Lucifer and Michael without them damaging their vessels.


----------

